# CC raffle time Conti uk supplied compak E8



## coffeechap

It has been a while folks so time for another little raffle, but not so little. The grinder that boots had on the bench and the grinder that i have paired with the GS3, the Compak E8

This one has been kindly supplied by Chris from Conti UK, a great company with some great commercial equipment, they will be at the London Coffee Festival so pop in and see them there alternatively visit the website

http://conti-espresso.co.uk/

Anyway we are going for 60 tickets at £15 to ensure some money for the forum yet keep the cost of tickets as low as possible to include as many members as possible. Usual applies just add your name to the list below (raffle is open to current members with at least 10 posts at the time of this post) . Payment details sent ut upon completion of list and payments to be made within 5 days of notification.

good luck folks


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap


----------



## hilltopbrews

1. CoffeeChap

2. Sarah0817


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3.Mrboots2u


----------



## DoubleShot

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. Mrboots2u

4. Doubleshot


----------



## MSM

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. Mrboots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. Systemic Kid


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid


----------



## NeilR

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR


----------



## Daren

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren


----------



## Heligan

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Heligan


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan


----------



## froggystyle

Holy crap, the first raffle where I don't actually need to win. Good luck everyone though!


----------



## coffeechap

froggystyle said:


> Holy crap, the first raffle where I don't actually need to win. Good luck everyone though!


nor do many participants


----------



## TonyW

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW


----------



## NickdeBug

Try again below


----------



## NickdeBug

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug


----------



## bz99s

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s


----------



## Blackstone

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre


----------



## Yes Row

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15 yes row


----------



## Xpenno

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno


----------



## Nod

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod


----------



## Phil104

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18. Phil104


----------



## johnealey

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18. Phil104

19. Johnealey


----------



## funinacup

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18. Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. Funinacup


----------



## Phil104

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey


----------



## Phil104

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup


----------



## Phil104

Thanks guys - I think it's all back on track - that was interesting for a minute or so &#8230;.


----------



## coffeechap

crikey thats a third down already!


----------



## Phil104

Thanks for organising it Dave - another star raffle.


----------



## johnealey

Where's Spukey?

Spukey loves a raffle !









John


----------



## coffeechap

johnealey said:


> Where's Spukey?
> 
> Spukey loves a raffle !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


He will be on it soon enough i am sure.


----------



## 4085

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk


----------



## drude

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk

22. drude


----------



## paul whu

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. Paul whu


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk

22. drude

23. Paul Whu


----------



## Obnic

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic


----------



## Mouse

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse


----------



## coffeechap

amazed so many people are still up, great going guys reckon we could have the payment details out by friday!!


----------



## ronsil

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil


----------



## Spukey

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey


----------



## Spukey

I'm in! Great raffle, thanks CC and the forum!

Spukey loves a raffle!, especially one for an OD grinder!


----------



## coffeechap

Spukey said:


> I'm in! Great raffle, thanks CC and the forum!
> 
> Spukey loves a raffle!, especially one for an OD grinder!


spukey must have a raffle alert, welcome in my friend.


----------



## coffeechap

nearly half way in a few hours!!


----------



## simontc

Spukey said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Sarah0817
> 
> 3. MrBoots2u
> 
> 4. DoubleShot
> 
> 5. MSM
> 
> 6. Systemic Kid
> 
> 7. NeilR
> 
> 8. Daren
> 
> 9. Heligan
> 
> 10. TonyW
> 
> 11. NickdeBug
> 
> 12. Bz99s
> 
> 13. Blackstone
> 
> 14. Sk8-bizarre
> 
> 15. yes row
> 
> 16. Xpenno
> 
> 17. Nod
> 
> 18.Phil104
> 
> 19. Johnealey
> 
> 20. funinacup
> 
> 21. dfk
> 
> 22. drude
> 
> 23. Paul Whu
> 
> 24. Obnic
> 
> 25. Mouse
> 
> 26. ronsil
> 
> 27. Spukey


28. Simontc

Totally in on this


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc


----------



## simontc

Cheers







on a night shift using crapatalk


----------



## veedeeL

Brand new to the forum. Hello! Would love a chance, count me in if that's ok.


----------



## coffeechap

veedeeL said:


> Brand new to the forum. Hello! Would love a chance, count me in if that's ok.


Will note your interest and consider you if we struggle for numbers, but you need to really post about yourself in introductions and tell us a little more before just jumping in on a raffle.


----------



## charris

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris


----------



## Tewdric

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric


----------



## Geordie Boy

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy


----------



## Thecatlinux

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux


----------



## JayMac

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac


----------



## simontc

Everyone wants this grinder!!!!


----------



## Dylan

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan


----------



## Lefteye

Lefteye


----------



## 4515

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog


----------



## NickdeBug

simontc said:


> Everyone wants this grinder!!!!


Or just happy to support the forum.


----------



## Colio07

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07


----------



## simontc

NickdeBug said:


> Or just happy to support the forum.


Or both


----------



## aaroncornish

Can I have a ticket please.


----------



## aaroncornish

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk41

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07

38. aaroncornish


----------



## MrChris

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk41

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07

38. aaroncornish

39. MrChris


----------



## domjon1

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk41

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07

38. aaroncornish

39. MrChris

40. Domjon1


----------



## Milanski

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk41

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07

38. aaroncornish

39. MrChris

40. Domjon1

41. Milanski


----------



## coffeechap

Countdown will begin soon


----------



## michaelg

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk41

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07

38. aaroncornish

39. MrChris

40. Domjon1

41. Milanski

42. michaelg


----------



## fluffles

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk41

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07

38. aaroncornish

39. MrChris

40. Domjon1

41. Milanski

42. michaelg

43. fluffles


----------



## sjenner

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk41

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07

38. aaroncornish

39. MrChris

40. Domjon1

41. Milanski

42. michaelg

43. fluffles

44. sjenner


----------



## reneb

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk41

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07

38. aaroncornish

39. MrChris

40. Domjon1

41. Milanski

42. michaelg

43. fluffles

44. sjenner

45. reneb


----------



## coffeechap

ok 15 more slots folks


----------



## grumpydaddy

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk41

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07

38. aaroncornish

39. MrChris

40. Domjon1

41. Milanski

42. michaelg

43. fluffles

44. sjenner

45. reneb

46. grumpydaddy


----------



## coffeechap

nearly down to the last 10 come on lets c=get this drawn at the weekend


----------



## Danm

Can't do it from taptalk, but i will take a ticket if someone can add me. Thanks


----------



## slas111

grumpydaddy said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Sarah0817
> 
> 3. MrBoots2u
> 
> 4. DoubleShot
> 
> 5. MSM
> 
> 6. Systemic Kid
> 
> 7. NeilR
> 
> 8. Daren
> 
> 9. Heligan
> 
> 10. TonyW
> 
> 11. NickdeBug
> 
> 12. Bz99s
> 
> 13. Blackstone
> 
> 14. Sk8-bizarre
> 
> 15. yes row
> 
> 16. Xpenno
> 
> 17. Nod
> 
> 18.Phil104
> 
> 19. Johnealey
> 
> 20. funinacup
> 
> 21. dfk41
> 
> 22. drude
> 
> 23. Paul Whu
> 
> 24. Obnic
> 
> 25. Mouse
> 
> 26. ronsil
> 
> 27. Spukey
> 
> 28. Simontc
> 
> 29. charris
> 
> 30. Tewdric
> 
> 31. Geordie Boy
> 
> 32 .Thecatlinux
> 
> 33. JayMac
> 
> 34. Dylan
> 
> 35. Lefteye
> 
> 36. Working Dog
> 
> 37. Colio07
> 
> 38. aaroncornish
> 
> 39. MrChris
> 
> 40. Domjon1
> 
> 41. Milanski
> 
> 42. michaelg
> 
> 43. fluffles
> 
> 44. sjenner
> 
> 45. reneb
> 
> 46. grumpydaddy
> 
> 47. Slas111


----------



## PWW

I'll have a ticket please.


----------



## Flaminglip

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk41

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07

38. aaroncornish

39. MrChris

40. Domjon1

41. Milanski

42. michaelg

43. fluffles

44. sjenner

45. reneb

46. grumpydaddy

47. Slas111

48. flaminglip


----------



## PWW

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk41

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07

38. aaroncornish

39. MrChris

40. Domjon1

41. Milanski

42. michaelg

43. fluffles

44. sjenner

45. reneb

46. grumpydaddy

47. Slas111

48. flaminglip

49. PWW


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk41

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07

38. aaroncornish

39. MrChris

40. Domjon1

41. Milanski

42. michaelg

43. fluffles

44. sjenner

45. reneb

46. grumpydaddy

47. Slas111

48. flaminglip

49. PWW

50. Danm


----------



## coffeechap

and now we are down to the countdown, last 10 places available


----------



## froggystyle

Screw it, i feel like i am missing out!

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk41

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07

38. aaroncornish

39. MrChris

40. Domjon1

41. Milanski

42. michaelg

43. fluffles

44. sjenner

45. reneb

46. grumpydaddy

47. Slas111

48. flaminglip

49. PWW

50. Danm

51. Froggystyle


----------



## coffeechap

you can put them side by side froggy


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Can someone add me.


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk41

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07

38. aaroncornish

39. MrChris

40. Domjon1

41. Milanski

42. michaelg

43. fluffles

44. sjenner

45. reneb

46. grumpydaddy

47. Slas111

48. flaminglip

49. PWW

50. Danm

51. Froggystyle

52. Urbanbumpkin


----------



## coffeechap

urbanbumpkin said:


> Can someone add me.


consider it done, won't be as nice as the shiny shiny one


----------



## coffeechap

8 more places this will be done tonight


----------



## Soll

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk41

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07

38. aaroncornish

39. MrChris

40. Domjon1

41. Milanski

42. michaelg

43. fluffles

44. sjenner

45. reneb

46. grumpydaddy

47. Slas111

48. flaminglip

49. PWW

50. Danm

51. Froggystyle

52. Urbanbumpkin

53. Soll


----------



## coffeechap

oooooooooo


----------



## urbanbumpkin

A raffles like a moth to a flames for the regulars.......


----------



## Soll

urbanbumpkin said:


> A raffles like a moth to a flames for the regulars.......


Can't resist a raffle me! Your right though, it's the usual suspects that we've come to expect !


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Soll said:


> Can't resist a raffle me! Your right though, it's the usual suspects that we've come to expect !


Unfortunately we never win or really expect to.


----------



## coffeechap

urbanbumpkin said:


> A raffles like a moth to a flames for the regulars.......


or lambs to the slaughter


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

The potential/odds for a win compared to the average raffle you see is quite high and I've never seen a forum with such good forum related prizes either! I was stunned by the first one I saw run a while back. Great forum and fairplay to that Coffeefella.


----------



## Kman10

Soll said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Sarah0817
> 
> 3. MrBoots2u
> 
> 4. DoubleShot
> 
> 5. MSM
> 
> 6. Systemic Kid
> 
> 7. NeilR
> 
> 8. Daren
> 
> 9. Heligan
> 
> 10. TonyW
> 
> 11. NickdeBug
> 
> 12. Bz99s
> 
> 13. Blackstone
> 
> 14. Sk8-bizarre
> 
> 15. yes row
> 
> 16. Xpenno
> 
> 17. Nod
> 
> 18.Phil104
> 
> 19. Johnealey
> 
> 20. funinacup
> 
> 21. dfk41
> 
> 22. drude
> 
> 23. Paul Whu
> 
> 24. Obnic
> 
> 25. Mouse
> 
> 26. ronsil
> 
> 27. Spukey
> 
> 28. Simontc
> 
> 29. charris
> 
> 30. Tewdric
> 
> 31. Geordie Boy
> 
> 32 .Thecatlinux
> 
> 33. JayMac
> 
> 34. Dylan
> 
> 35. Lefteye
> 
> 36. Working Dog
> 
> 37. Colio07
> 
> 38. aaroncornish
> 
> 39. MrChris
> 
> 40. Domjon1
> 
> 41. Milanski
> 
> 42. michaelg
> 
> 43. fluffles
> 
> 44. sjenner
> 
> 45. reneb
> 
> 46. grumpydaddy
> 
> 47. Slas111
> 
> 48. flaminglip
> 
> 49. PWW
> 
> 50. Danm
> 
> 51. Froggystyle
> 
> 52. Urbanbumpkin
> 
> 53. Soll


54 kman10


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> or lambs to the slaughter


As dangled carrots go it's pretty dam good.


----------



## froggystyle

coffeechap said:


> you can put them side by side froggy


E8 for monday, E10 for tuesday and so on.....


----------



## oddknack

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk41

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07

38. aaroncornish

39. MrChris

40. Domjon1

41. Milanski

42. michaelg

43. fluffles

44. sjenner

45. reneb

46. grumpydaddy

47. Slas111

48. flaminglip

49. PWW

50. Danm

51. Froggystyle

52. Urbanbumpkin

53. Soll

54. kman10

55. oddknack


----------



## coffeechap

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk41

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07

38. aaroncornish

39. MrChris

40. Domjon1

41. Milanski

42. michaelg

43. fluffles

44. sjenner

45. reneb

46. grumpydaddy

47. Slas111

48. flaminglip

49. PWW

50. Danm

51. Froggystyle

52. Urbanbumpkin

53. Soll

54. kman10

55. oddknack

56. CAMV6


----------



## johnealey

4 more !!!!


----------



## DannyMontez

coffeechap said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Sarah0817
> 
> 3. MrBoots2u
> 
> 4. DoubleShot
> 
> 5. MSM
> 
> 6. Systemic Kid
> 
> 7. NeilR
> 
> 8. Daren
> 
> 9. Heligan
> 
> 10. TonyW
> 
> 11. NickdeBug
> 
> 12. Bz99s
> 
> 13. Blackstone
> 
> 14. Sk8-bizarre
> 
> 15. yes row
> 
> 16. Xpenno
> 
> 17. Nod
> 
> 18.Phil104
> 
> 19. Johnealey
> 
> 20. funinacup
> 
> 21. dfk41
> 
> 22. drude
> 
> 23. Paul Whu
> 
> 24. Obnic
> 
> 25. Mouse
> 
> 26. ronsil
> 
> 27. Spukey
> 
> 28. Simontc
> 
> 29. charris
> 
> 30. Tewdric
> 
> 31. Geordie Boy
> 
> 32 .Thecatlinux
> 
> 33. JayMac
> 
> 34. Dylan
> 
> 35. Lefteye
> 
> 36. Working Dog
> 
> 37. Colio07
> 
> 38. aaroncornish
> 
> 39. MrChris
> 
> 40. Domjon1
> 
> 41. Milanski
> 
> 42. michaelg
> 
> 43. fluffles
> 
> 44. sjenner
> 
> 45. reneb
> 
> 46. grumpydaddy
> 
> 47. Slas111
> 
> 48. flaminglip
> 
> 49. PWW
> 
> 50. Danm
> 
> 51. Froggystyle
> 
> 52. Urbanbumpkin
> 
> 53. Soll
> 
> 54. kman10
> 
> 55. oddknack
> 
> 56. CAMV6


57.DannyMontez


----------



## coffeechap

2 more

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk41

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07

38. aaroncornish

39. MrChris

40. Domjon1

41. Milanski

42. michaelg

43. fluffles

44. sjenner

45. reneb

46. grumpydaddy

47. Slas111

48. flaminglip

49. PWW

50. Danm

51. Froggystyle

52. Urbanbumpkin

53. Soll

54. kman10

55. oddknack

56. CAMV6

57. Bigben

58. Dannymontez


----------



## coffeechap

last chance folks 2 more slots and it is done


----------



## JGF

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk41

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07

38. aaroncornish

39. MrChris

40. Domjon1

41. Milanski

42. michaelg

43. fluffles

44. sjenner

45. reneb

46. grumpydaddy

47. Slas111

48. flaminglip

49. PWW

50. Danm

51. Froggystyle

52. Urbanbumpkin

53. Soll

54. kman10

55. oddknack

56. CAMV6

57. Bigben

58. Dannymontez

59. JGF


----------



## Blackstone

One more. Damn this is going fast


----------



## noelweston

1. Coffeechap

2. Sarah0817

3. MrBoots2u

4. DoubleShot

5. MSM

6. Systemic Kid

7. NeilR

8. Daren

9. Heligan

10. TonyW

11. NickdeBug

12. Bz99s

13. Blackstone

14. Sk8-bizarre

15. yes row

16. Xpenno

17. Nod

18.Phil104

19. Johnealey

20. funinacup

21. dfk41

22. drude

23. Paul Whu

24. Obnic

25. Mouse

26. ronsil

27. Spukey

28. Simontc

29. charris

30. Tewdric

31. Geordie Boy

32 .Thecatlinux

33. JayMac

34. Dylan

35. Lefteye

36. Working Dog

37. Colio07

38. aaroncornish

39. MrChris

40. Domjon1

41. Milanski

42. michaelg

43. fluffles

44. sjenner

45. reneb

46. grumpydaddy

47. Slas111

48. flaminglip

49. PWW

50. Danm

51. Froggystyle

52. Urbanbumpkin

53. Soll

54. kman10

55. oddknack

56. CAMV6

57. Bigben

58. Dannymontez

59. JGF

60. noelweston


----------



## Mrboots2u

And thats it folks we are all done


----------



## coffeechap

perfect, those that have the bank details already can make the payment to get this going, please make sure you put your forum name and conti e8 in the reference.


----------



## coffeechap

myself and bigben paid


----------



## Mrboots2u

Please make sure your forum name goes in , if you can only get one reference in


----------



## domjon1

paid. many thanks to the sponsor and organisers, good luck all, there's nowt quite like winning a forum raffle


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Jeez that was fast, just putting boy to bed. Is it same details as last raffle bank wise? Only done one before, excuse my ignorance...


----------



## Kman10

Pay 5m coffee?


----------



## coffeechap

Kman10 said:


> Pay 5m coffee?


yep


----------



## coffeechap

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Jeez that was fast, just putting boy to bed. Is it same details as last raffle bank wise? Only done one before, excuse my ignorance...


yes the details are the same


----------



## NickdeBug

Done.

Thanks for sorting cc


----------



## Kman10

Paid, good luck everyone


----------



## Soll

Paid with thanks. Good luck to you all x


----------



## trebor127

Missed it!!

If a place becomes available can you put me down please.


----------



## PWW

My first CC raffle so if someone can send me the payment details I'll make my payment.

Many Thanks and good luck everyone.


----------



## robti

2nd reserve if anyone drops out


----------



## pirate

yeah my hands up for 3rd reserve!


----------



## froggystyle

All paid!


----------



## Phil104

coffeechap said:


> perfect, those that have the bank details already can make the payment to get this going, please make sure you put your forum name and conti e8 in the reference.


I have different accounts for 5M - I paid into different ones for the T-Shirt and for the Rave. I'm sorry but it would be helpful to be PMed, please, with the account for this, to make sure it goes to the right place.


----------



## DoubleShot

Paid.

One lucky winner is going to be very happy!


----------



## DoubleShot

Phil104 said:


> it would be helpful to be PMed, please, with the account for this, to make sure it goes to the right place.


PM sent.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

All paid up. Still can't get over how fast that was!!

Good luck to all.


----------



## aaroncornish

Great stuff. Send me the details and I will send payment

Thanks


----------



## DoubleShot

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Still can't get over how fast that was!!


These raffles coffeechap and the forum organise are getting more and more popular as evidenced by how quickly 60 spots got taken up. Third one I've entered recently, as much for the fun of it as another way to give something back to the forum. 

Hopefully will mean more such raffles in the near future?


----------



## johnealey

Dave and all

Thanks for organising and to echo everyone else, all a bit of fun with the added bonus of helping to keep this site that we all gain so much from up and running.

Good luck all and just paid too!

John


----------



## morphsbsd

Damn it missed again. Happy to go on reserve list.


----------



## TonyW

Just paid - Many thanks to Dave and Chris at Conti UK, and everyone else involved. Good luck everyone.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Thanks Dave, Martin and all who've helped out with this. Have just Paid. Good luck


----------



## simontc

Im properly excited! Well done coffeechap, Glenn and the whole cfuk crew! ... On another note, I dont have payment details if you could send would be ace


----------



## Obnic

Paid. Thanks Dave. Looking forward to being back up to four grinders having just sold one. :head in palm:


----------



## simontc

Im hoping I win- will solve that not having a grinder malarkey!


----------



## coffeechap

glenn will send out payment details just getting ahead of the game for those that already know, do not worry you will get hem very soon.


----------



## simontc

Cool







cheers


----------



## bz99s

Paid


----------



## grumpydaddy

Paid but was unable to add reference to conti e8


----------



## Dylan

Paid, unable to change reference from first time I paid to that account so my reference is DEVANS


----------



## Mrboots2u

Re Payment reference

please make sure that its your's FORUM NAME that goes in as reference so we can track payers if we need to

Im sure Glenn will get payment instructions out ASAP for those who haven't entered before ..

Thanks Martin


----------



## sjenner

coffeechap said:


> perfect, those that have the bank details already can make the payment to get this going, please make sure you put your forum name and conti e8 in the reference.


OK dun that...

Many thanks to Dave, Glenn and all at Conti for managing and organising this event.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## reneb

paid.

as ever, thanks to dave and glenn for arranging another great raffle and to chris for providing such a fantastic prize - good luck everyone.


----------



## Yes Row

All paid.

Fingers crossed. It would go nicely with the Brewtus


----------



## aaroncornish

Fingers crossed. Would go lovely with whatever machine I decide on at Bella Barista tomorrow









As soon as I get the payment details I will cough up the ticket money


----------



## Mouse

Payment sent - I reckon £15 is the sweet spot with these raffles


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Payment made.


----------



## froggystyle

Its going to be tough deciding on using the E8 or E10 every morning, but i guess i will find a medium ground...


----------



## NickdeBug

froggystyle said:


> Its going to be tough deciding on using the E8 or E10 every morning, but i guess i will find a medium ground...


boom boom


----------



## Phil104

Paid and already looking forward to it arriving.


----------



## Colio07

Please could someone PM me the payment details so I can pay? Thanks.


----------



## CamV6

Me too. Could I have a paypal address to pay to?


----------



## Dylan

I think Glenn may just be busy, I'm sure he will send out the usual PM when he is able.


----------



## Mrboots2u

CamV6 said:


> Me too. Could I have a paypal address to pay to?


Ive pmed you


----------



## CamV6

paid. many thanks for the info


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u

Dannymontez

Camv6

Paid


----------



## fluffles

paid


----------



## NickdeBug

This will have come and gone in a heartbeat at this rate!

Aiming for a weekend draw Dave?


----------



## aaroncornish

Can I have the info too MrBoots


----------



## Flaminglip

aaroncornish said:


> Can I have the info too MrBoots


+1 please, thanks


----------



## aaroncornish

Paid. Thanks


----------



## Flaminglip

Paid now too, thanks!


----------



## paul whu

I would like to pay. But to whom?? I have some 5m coffee details. Shall I pop the money in there?


----------



## coffeechap

half way there on the payments


----------



## Xpenno

I've not had a pm, is it the same account as previous raffles?


----------



## coffeechap

Xpenno said:


> I've not had a pm, is it the same account as previous raffles?


yes mate


----------



## PWW

Still waiting on payment details, anyone willing to pm me the details so I can pay.

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u

PWW said:


> Still waiting on payment details, anyone willing to pm me the details so I can pay.
> 
> Thanks


done


----------



## MSM

Could I get the details too?

Cheers


----------



## PWW

Mrboots2u said:


> done


Thanks Mrboots and now paid.

Good luck all


----------



## MSM

Thanks for the PM Mrboots2u.

I have now paid.


----------



## Glenn

Will do a tally up shortly. Great response rate so far - thanks all


----------



## Nod

Sorry I have not had a PM with payment details


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nod said:


> Sorry I have not had a PM with payment details


Thats coz one hasn't gone out yet


----------



## Glenn

Payment details have now been sent

36 payments successfully logged so far


----------



## MrChris

All paid up baby!


----------



## coffeechap

lets see if we can get the payments all in for a sunday draw!


----------



## Blackstone

paid


----------



## Thecatlinux

These draws get taken up so quickly , and it's not really a suprise , one lucky person is going to get a lovely piece of kit for a what will seem a modest £15 , thanks for sorting this out guys .


----------



## aaroncornish

coffeechap said:


> lets see if we can get the payments all in for a sunday draw!


Yes please! Pay the piper people


----------



## jeebsy

Almost name and shame time, that's my favourite part


----------



## paul whu

all sorted, thanks


----------



## Thecatlinux

jeebsy said:


> Almost name and shame time, that's my favourite part


my favourite part would be when they say 'and the winner is .......thecatlinux '


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> Almost name and shame time, that's my favourite part


I better get paid up then!


----------



## simontc

Paid


----------



## Geordie Boy

Paid. Good luck everybody


----------



## Colio07

Paid. Good luck to all!


----------



## oddknack

Paid


----------



## coffeechap

trebor127 said:


> Missed it!!
> 
> If a place becomes available can you put me down please.


you can have my place if you like.


----------



## trebor127

coffeechap said:


> you can have my place if you like.


I will if you don't mind that?

Let me know and I'll pay up.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## coffeechap

If you know the bank details just pay glenn with your name as ref


----------



## Colio07

Is everyone paid up? Would be great if it were possible to hold that raffle tomorrow, as mooted earlier.


----------



## coffeechap

i will check with glenn


----------



## Glenn

5 to go


----------



## Lefteye

Now 4!


----------



## Danm

Paid guys


----------



## jeebsy

ALmost name and shame time


----------



## Glenn

For clarity we will not name and shame on any occasion


----------



## Spooks

I cannot believe I missed this, cest la vie.

Good luck to whoever wins this. I promise to not be jealous lol


----------



## Yes Row

Always amazes me that these raffles sell out in double quick time (1 day, this one) and we all know that in general they will. However payment always takes longer.

Just an observation and not a crititism!


----------



## Glenn

All sorted now

The draw will take place at 2030 Sunday evening


----------



## coffeechap

woo hoo i can get this out on monday to the winner.


----------



## jeebsy

Glenn said:


> For clarity we will not name and shame on any occasion


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


>


hang on you aren't even in the raffle jeebsy, so no rights for you at all


----------



## Glenn

Good luck to all below who have entered

trebor127

Sarah0817

MrBoots2u

DoubleShot

MSM

The Systemic Kid

NeilR

Daren

Heligan

TonyW

NickdeBug

Bz99s

Blackstone

Sk8-bizarre

yes row

Xpenno

Nod

Phil104

Johnealey

funinacup

dfk41

drude

Paul Whu

Obnic

Mouse

ronsil

Spukey

Simontc

charris

Tewdric

Geordie Boy

Thecatlinux

JayMac

Dylan

Lefteye

Working Dog

Colio07

aaroncornish

MrChris

Domjon1

Milanski

michaelg

fluffles

sjenner

reneb

grumpydaddy

Slas111

flaminglip

PWW

Danm

Froggystyle

Urbanbumpkin

Soll

kman10

oddknack

CAMV6

Bigben

Dannymontez

JGF

noelweston


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> hang on you aren't even in the raffle jeebsy, so no rights for you at all


I'm just in this thread for the naming and shaming. Saving myself for the next one


----------



## aaroncornish

Good luck one and all


----------



## simontc

Good luck everyone!!! (excitement)


----------



## trebor127

coffeechap said:


> If you know the bank details just pay glenn with your name as ref


Cheers,

Paid.


----------



## aaroncornish

1 hour to go!!!


----------



## coffeechap

this will be drawn pretty soon folks, good luck everyone


----------



## johnealey

good luck all

John


----------



## oddknack

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Nod

These raffles are always great - v exciting


----------



## JayMac

Not to mention suspenseful... T - 18.


----------



## Mouse

Soon to be followed by a huge wave of disappointment


----------



## Glenn

I like to keep you all waiting









Just a quick recap of the draw process

I will add all names into random.org and randomise the list

The randomised list is further randomised

As today is the 19th, the entrant who is in position 19 after 2 randomisations will be the winner

Good luck to all









Back in 5 minutes with the results


----------



## Glenn

Before we announce the lucky winner of tonights draw can I please thank *coffeechap* for arranging this raffle

Tonights draw was for a Compak E8 grinder - a great machine!

Thank you to all who entered


----------



## Glenn

The winner of the Compak E8 is *aaroncornish*

Congratulations Aaron!

Please contact coffeechap to arrange delivery of this great grinder

The draw documents can be viewed here (word) and here (spreadsheet)

Thank you to all who entered


----------



## Xpenno

Congrats Aaron!


----------



## coffeechap

congratulations and welcome to the world of fab grinders


----------



## Mouse

Well done chief!

Where's my rum..


----------



## Flaminglip

Congrats!


----------



## Lefteye

Well done!!!! The porlex lives another day...


----------



## oddknack

Congrats!


----------



## MrChris

Damnit!

Oh and congrats Aaroncornish

Had got juju about this one as well


----------



## Colio07

Congratulations!


----------



## JGF

Congrats Aaron - what a great match for the new Profitec and the perfect advert for getting a new machine!


----------



## PWW

Congratulations Aaroncornish


----------



## Daren

Well done Aaron - lucky sod!

Big thanks to the organisers, Dave, Conti and Glenn


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Nice one Aaron


----------



## Heligan

Congratulations Aaron! Enjoy your new grinder. Another great raffle. Thanks to coffeechap, Glenn and Conti for organising. Roll on the next one!


----------



## Dylan

Well done Aaron, tbh I didnt want to win and use up all my luck before the 'big one' that may or may not be happening.


----------



## aaroncornish

Bleeding Eck! What amazing news, thank you so much. I am over the moon.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Well done , this will put a smile on your face


----------



## DoubleShot

aaroncornish

Congrats!

You going to be upgrading the Classic next?


----------



## Obnic

Congrats Aaron. Thanks Dave, Glenn, Conti. Outstanding raffle.


----------



## domjon1

congrats mate. great feeling and great grinding !


----------



## Kman10

Big congrats


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Get in Aaron now get your grind on! Superb!!


----------



## Yes Row

Well done

Best get some beans in, the grinding will soon increase from normal levels

Another cracking opportunity, thanks to all involved in organising


----------



## simontc

Epic! Congrats my friend and thanks to cfuk for doing this; that includes everyone who entered!


----------



## Mr O

Well done aaron, great prize to win


----------



## Nod

Nice one... Thanks all and a massive congrats to Aaron.. I'm v jealous!


----------



## aaroncornish

Yes, thanks guys for oganising this.

I am properly made up and grinning - people in the next car (I'm not driving) must think I'm mad


----------



## johnealey

Congrats Aaron, happy grinding and thanks to Dave & Glenn for organising plus Conti for the E8









John


----------



## Soll

Congrats to you Aaron, enjoy your new grinder


----------



## MSM

Congrats Aaron


----------



## ronsil

Congratulations Aaron - Enjoy your new Grinder


----------



## MSM

Apparently I liked to stay in list position 52 for both randomisations!


----------



## Glenn

That can happen - it's totally random


----------



## Geordie Boy

Congratulations Aaron


----------



## CamV6

MSM said:


> Apparently I liked to stay in list position 52 for both randomisations!


We can see them?

Congrats Aaron

Another great raffle. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## TonyW

Congratulations, and enjoy your new grinder.


----------



## grumpydaddy

superb win there Aaron.... are you having fun yet? .......soon.


----------



## domjon1

Glenn said:


> That can happen - it's totally random


yep didn't somebody stay in the winning position for both randomisations a few raffles back? Now that's when you know it's meant to be.


----------



## NickdeBug

Nice one Aaron.

Made up for not being able to use your new shiny this weekend!










Cheers to CoffeeChap and other organisers


----------



## Phil104

Brilliant, Aaron - enjoy every grind. And thanks to the chap for organising it, Glenn for the transparency, and Conti for bringing an E8 into Aaron's life.


----------



## reneb

congrats aaron, fantastic grinder.

thanks to dave and glenn, and to conti, for organising another great raffle.


----------



## 4515

Congratulations aaron

enjoy the grinder


----------



## marcuswar

Well done Aaron. Don't forget to post and tell the rest of us how good it is.


----------



## aaroncornish

Thanks everyone for the kind words

I am very grateful for Coffeechap, Glenn and conti for organising this awesome raffle prize

To be honest I never expected to win, I was quite happy to contribute to the forums, so actually winning is an awesome bonus!

No excuses for rubbish pours now though


----------

